# Clover Mites?



## pc9460 (Jan 21, 2014)

Today I was painting my front porch and notices these little red insects on my porch columns. The columns could use replacing as the bottom is a little rotted. I did a little searching and I think they might be clover mites? I smooched one and it left a red streak. Can anyone confirm my suspicions?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

chiggers most likely, mite are very very small


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 21, 2014)

Is there a way to get rid of them around my property? Never seen them before this year.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Most any insect spray would work. Sevin being just one.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Google for Red Velvet Mites. See if they match what you saw. Looks like it to me in the pic above.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, if in reality they are mites, then the sevin most likely will not work. You need to positively identify it before the proper control can be used.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bryobia_praetiosa

Late spring? Yep. 0.75-0.85 mm long? Yep. Red stain when you squish them? Yep. 

I'm going with clover mites. I see them all the time on porches. An exterminator friend told me they are harmless to people and structures, but apparently if you have too many of them, they can start to damage vegetation. 

http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/clovermites.htm


----------

